# Salt estimator



## t/s3287 (Jan 25, 2010)

How do you find out how much salt would be needed to treat a parking lot.
for example a 100 by 100 parking lot.


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

75 pounds,


----------



## t/s3287 (Jan 25, 2010)

is there a math formula for figuring that out


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

50 # Bag will cover an average of 750 sq ft


----------



## timberseal (Jul 24, 2008)

800 to 1000 lbs per acre - divide it out from there. The problem unfortunately is weather and ground conditions can up or or lower that number quite a bit so it's something you eventually just get a feel for.


----------



## terrapro (Oct 21, 2006)

My estimating services are $50perhr with a $50 minimum. Email me a map you can paypal my money or send a check and I will give you a full estimate for property.


----------



## Matson Snow (Oct 3, 2009)

terrapro;974804 said:


> My estimating services are $50perhr with a $50 minimum. Email me a map you can paypal my money or send a check and I will give you a full estimate for property.


Are you picking up the slack for Mark O not being around....:laughing:


----------



## terrapro (Oct 21, 2006)

Matson Snow;974846 said:


> Are you picking up the slack for Mark O not being around....:laughing:


lol maybe but I am am serious. If someone needs their bid done for them I will now do it but for a fee.


----------



## forestfireguy (Oct 7, 2006)

I'll do 2 bids in an hour for a hundred........Think it over, it's a bettererrrrrr deal than terra-pro........LOL


----------



## swtiih (Nov 30, 2008)

Maybe there is a low-baller who will do it for free


----------



## awhauling (Jan 13, 2010)

Ill do your estimating for free.....I just need your customer contact info.......................lol


----------

